# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Totale onvruchtbaarheid man
:'( Wie herkent de situatie waarbij in het sperma totaal geen zaadcellen voorkomen? Wie kan er iets meer over vertellen? Alvast bedankt. Irene

----------


## Laura

Hallo,
Wij hebben hier inderdaad mee te maken. We zijn twee jaar bezig om kinderen te krijgen en lopen een jaar bij het AMC. Hier kwamen wij er achter dat mijn man totaal onvruchtbaar is. De meeste mensen denken als je niet zwanger raakt en je gaat naar het ziekenhuis dat het aan de vrouw ligt helaas in ons geval niet. We gaan naar Antwerpen voor een tesa behandeling. In deze kliniek opereren ze de man om te kijken of er in het weefsel van de bijbal wel iets te vinden is. Ze kunnen dit weg halen en op kweeken tot sperma. Als er natuurlijk iets te vinden is of als het genoeg is of sterk genoeg. Het is alsof mijn man zich niet compleet voelt. Dit is de laatste kans om van mijn man zwanger te kunnen worden. Wij zijn door gestuurd door de hoogleraar van het AMC en we moeten dit zelf betalen. Maar als dit voor je voeten komt wil je in ieder geval het gevoel hebben dat je alles geprobeert hebt. Ik hoop dat ik je/u zo een beetje kan helpen. Mocht je/u nog contact met me hierover wilt opnemen mag dat altijd. Met vriendelijke groet, Laura

----------

Hoi Laura,

Dank je wel voor je reactie.
Het oproepje was niet voor mijzelf.
Het kan dus zijn dat iemand anders nog wat meer vragen aan je wil stellen. In elk geval heel fijn dat je hebt gereageerd!
Irene

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Laura, bedankt voor je reactie. Mijn vriendin Irene heeft destijds de vraag geplaatst waarvoor ik haar nogmaals bedank. Mijn man en ik zijn nog steeds erg triest, omdat tegenwoordig voor veel problemen een oplossing lijkt te bestaan maar voor ons probleem niet. Daarnaast zijn we niet zo erg gecharmeerd van alle medisch kunst en vliegwerk die er bestaat om toch zwanger te worden. Natuurlijk voor iedereen een eigen keuze die daar gebruik van maakt. Toch ben ik heel benieuwd hoe het met jullie is en of die tesa-behandeling voor jullie iets heeft opgeleverd. Wie weet gaan we toch nog eens overstag... Hoe denken jullie over donorsperma of adoptie? (de enige twee mogelijkheden die ons zijn geboden)? Sylvia

----------


## miriamwil22

hoi, ik ben er wel bekend mee...
mijn vriend heeft nul zaadcellen en het vervelende is dat met 
enig wat onderzoekjes niets duidelijk is geworden.
Het enige wat ze je kunnen adviseren is tese of mesa maar dat
moet hij wel willen natuurlijk. Al met al een moeilijke situatie en 
het leverd veel onrust op.

Heel veel succes met alles, miriam.

----------

